# Tajima vs barudan machine?



## jray (Jul 22, 2010)

I was wanting input on quality and reliability and cost?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

They are the big two, you couldn't go wrong either way. I have all Tajima's but I suspect had we gone with Baradun we'd have been just fine. 

Knock on wood, in 20 years with Tajima we've never had a breakdown. The only service calls have been for an occasional complete service. Our local Hirsch rep is great. Telephone support the one time we needed it was good. And it is very easy when hiring employees to find operators with Tajima experience.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

We are also all tajima. We have been using them for 25 years. We initially chose against Barudan because their earlier machines had sewing heads that were cylindrical and not hat friendly. Tajima has always been an industrial workhorse. Same as Liberty, we have fixed most of our problems ourselves with phone support from Hirsch. The 3 times we have had Techs on site was efficient and professional. We did not choose a machine because of cost. We chose for guaranteed production and performance.


----------



## closetcollection (Jul 7, 2011)

We just bought a 6 head barudan today. 

Our sales rep was great and we heard a lot of good reviews!


----------



## jray (Jul 22, 2010)

We bought a new tmark 6 head tajima last year. I like the machine but was wanting some input on barudan? Price? Sewing quality?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have had my Barudan single-head for 10 years and I love, love, love it. Sewing quality is excellent. After a few user errors when I first got my machine, the only time I see is a tech is once a year for a check up. Can't really tell you what the prices are now. Barudan is not cheap but it is well worth it.


----------



## MarieM (Oct 25, 2007)

cathyr said:


> We are also all tajima. We have been using them for 25 years. We initially chose against Barudan because their earlier machines had sewing heads that were cylindrical and not hat friendly. Tajima has always been an industrial workhorse. Same as Liberty, we have fixed most of our problems ourselves with phone support from Hirsch. The 3 times we have had Techs on site was efficient and professional. We did not choose a machine because of cost. We chose for guaranteed production and performance.


 Cathy said it for me!


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a very bad experience with tajima....construction quality was poor and stitch quality was not that great. I ended up giving it back to tajima and went with Barudan. Been happy so far!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Interesting, especially given your glowing endorsement last year when you were selling the machine. Was this the same machine you said was sold? I guess it's no big deal, the OP asked for opinions and is getting opinions. I think either brand would be fine, Tajima or Barudun. But to claim the stitch quality was not that great needs a little elaboration. Both brands are well known for quality and reliability. I'm sure lemons do pop up for both brands but in my 25 years doing this I've never heard a complaint about either brands with regards to stitch quality.

Last March You said... "Selling my basically brand new Tajima Neo Plus. It's a 2014 model and has seen very little usage. Comes with all hoops, cap frames, and jacket back table which was $800 extra.
Great machine! Moving and I can't take everything with me....my loss. Asking $14,495 OBO."



brandywine said:


> I had a very bad experience with tajima....construction quality was poor and stitch quality was not that great. I ended up giving it back to tajima and went with Barudan. Been happy so far!


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

Liberty said:


> Interesting, especially given your glowing endorsement last year when you were selling the machine. Was this the same machine you said was sold? I guess it's no big deal, the OP asked for opinions and is getting opinions. I think either brand would be fine, Tajima or Barudun. But to claim the stitch quality was not that great needs a little elaboration. Both brands are well known for quality and reliability. I'm sure lemons do pop up for both brands but in my 25 years doing this I've never heard a complaint about either brands with regards to stitch quality.
> 
> Last March You said... "Selling my basically brand new Tajima Neo Plus. It's a 2014 model and has seen very little usage. Comes with all hoops, cap frames, and jacket back table which was $800 extra.
> Great machine! Moving and I can't take everything with me....my loss. Asking $14,495 OBO."



I thought it was me and just not being able to work well with the machine, but come to find out the sales rep had used the machine for 2 years before he sold it to me as a new machine......I didn't know this when I posted the ad. I called Tajima and had a long talk with them and they apologized and sent someone to come take it away and sent a check back to me asap. It left a very bad taste in my mouth. 
I have used other tajima machines in the recent past and noticed that Barudan does seem to do a nicer stitch on caps. So far so good with it. If I had a choice of machines I would buy a Brother Industrial machine again. My old one is still going strong.....that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that would have me upset as well... sorry you had to experience that. 



brandywine said:


> I thought it was me and just not being able to work well with the machine, but come to find out the sales rep had used the machine for 2 years before he sold it to me as a new machine......I didn't know this when I posted the ad. I called Tajima and had a long talk with them and they apologized and sent someone to come take it away and sent a check back to me asap. It left a very bad taste in my mouth.
> I have used other tajima machines in the recent past and noticed that Barudan does seem to do a nicer stitch on caps. So far so good with it. If I had a choice of machines I would buy a Brother Industrial machine again. My old one is still going strong.....that's just my 2 cents.


----------

